# Arma CRACKED Decompression Error (2029)



## PS3scene (Apr 13, 2012)

Well ive just downloaded Arma2 Combined Operations Cracked to play Dayz on cracked servers and i have came with a problem. When i mount the first disc it seems to work fine, but then when it asks for second disc, i mount it but then the installation says "C:\Program Files\_ArmA 2_\ArmA2_CO_160.tar.srep A _decompression error_ has occurred (#_2029_) Unknown _decompression error" _Can anyone please, any help from me (specs ect.) will be included if asked.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

We do not help with illegal software thread closed


----------

